# BTS and the Swine Flu



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I got to ask! What is the likelihood of the show being cancelled due to this outbreak?
I'm sure I am not the only person concerned .

Rod


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

More likely than a pandemic killing half the world.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I severly doubt it, unless people start dropping like flies around here which they are not, I doubt it will be a serious issue up here come June, and so far the only official word from the City we have been getting is to wash your hands and such, no discussion about closing the city down or anything that extreme...there have only been a couple cases in So Cal and they have been minor.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

I would say little or none....the swine flu is a great story for the 24 hour news media, they don't have to do anything, they just talk.....some of the first peopleto get the flu in the US seem to have just a light case of the flu and are already back to normal.....in a normal year some 38,000 people a year die of the flu......so far I think the swine flu is over rated and way over-hyped ....


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

The media and the health Service over here seem to be having a field day with it! Several cases have been diagnosed here in the UK. One European minister has even said that unless it is absolutely necessary, don't travel to north America.
Personally I shall be there unless it is totally forbidden.

BTW, I don't, and have never bought into the Euro dream







But thats another story...........................
Rod


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't jump to conclusions that they won't start curtailing large gatherings of people. But it's going to depend on just how things progress, if things start to get worse (i.e a rapid increase in confirmed cases of, or increased death rate). I mean already the U.S. has defined what has already occurred a "Health Emergency" and the World Health Org. has set their level to "Swine Flu Pandemic Alert Level 4", personally I think there's a bit of an overreaction.

However, when you consider that the 1918-19 Spanish Flu Pandemic killed an estimated 25 million in the first 25 weeks and 50 million worldwide overall (i.e. a 2.5 - 5% of the individuals infected worldwide (case fatality ratio)), and one can partially understand the concern. Considering that the world's population in 1918-19 didn't move across the face of the globe at the speed and frequency they do today, just how things will play out remains to be seen..


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, we've got lemmings giving up on eating pork so who knows.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't say that we don't have individuals and/or governments overacting. I mean there's Egypt that ordered the slaughtering of 300,000 pigs, although I believe they're doing it for other reasons and using the flu as the excuse.

While there has been improper use of quarantine in the past, that has resulted in drastic measures being taken, which in turn caused harsh public public reaction. That doesn't mean that current government officials won't repeat mistakes of the past, warranted or not. To be honest I really don't envy them, they're darned if they don't and darned if they do.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey, can you fault the news outlets.. They're tired of spreading doom and gloom about the economy.. They need something else to depress us all with...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Eyore is an optimist!


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Swine flu is a problem, some number will get ill, a few of them will die. However, this happens with all the other kinds of flu as well. I saw a claim last week that 1 person had died in the US (there have been a few more) of swine flu and 13,000 have died of all other kinds of flu. The numbers may not be accurate, but the point is made. So far, it's a drop in the bucket. 

The last time swine flu hit this country, exactly 1 person died from it. It is also claimed that about 30 people died from complications of the vaccine that was issued for it. Then it vanished by itself after about a month. 

The hype about this thing is, at this point, way overblown.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod 
does this mean you and Jill are coming to the states??? love to have you. I can pick you up at the airport in Omaha. 
Nebraksa beaf is the best...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with George. I think this is really not that bad and that we are all just being setup by the Government so that when this passes they can claim that due to their action we were all saved.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It certainly looks overhyped to this point, but viruses can shift very quickly and it's worth watching. It's worth also sorting out the difference between what the govt. does--which so far seems to me to be "not much" and "about right," and what the press does, which seems to me to be "hype the threat to boost ratings."


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it, the virus does not like summer time temps...... 

Craig


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I think I have seen so many reports on the news about Swine Flu, I am starting to have symptoms. Every time I hear a new symptom, I get it. I got the flu from just watching TV.
The show needs to go on.
Paul


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty, you are high on our list for the "Thingy" next year.......................However, if we have to delay or cancel the BTS, we could possibly be at this years "Thingy"
Jill wants to know, what else is there to do in Nebraska?
Rod


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

In Nebraska?? 
watch the corn grow 
roadkill treats 
cow pie fresh or crispy 
cow tipping 

no really, for her or you? 
North platte U.P. yards 
antic stores here in town.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

Mexico City population 8,836,045 

Confirmed deaths 12


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

we are all just being setup by the Government so that when this passes they can claim that due to their action we were all saved.


And, of course, blame it on the previous administration


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

This is one more thing lord Obama will claim to have saved you from at the next election, but to quote him " it's too late to close the barn door after the horses are out" ??? Hey only a few got out lets close the door before any more get out!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there have been deaths from the "swine" flu, but they don't tell you the whole story. The first death in the US was a baby. This baby has been sick with one thing or another since it was born in Mexico. The parents dragged that poor child all over the place for a couple weeks, lousy food, sleeping in the car, out in the rain, etc. By the time they got across the border into Brownsville and got the child to real medical people, nothing short of a miracle from God was going to save the baby's life. 

The few other deaths around the world were mostly the very elderly, the already chronically ill, or otherwise severely compromised to begin with. 

The general public is becoming more ignorant and able to be suckered every day. It's a shame. 

I would hope that common sense prevail and that no LS or any other train activity be impacted by this nonsense.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I think we will be OK if we just follow the governments recommendations. Wash you hands frequently and use plenty of hand sanitizer. Of course, they don't tell us if we should use the sanitizer externally or internally. And they certainly don't tell us what proof the alcohol in the sanitizer should be. If you are worried about the swine flu, I believe that high proof alcohol taken internally would be the best way to combat it.


----------

